# What to clean glass lid with ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I just got glass lid for my tank and wondering what I can clean it with that it will not be harmful to fish. I believe the bottom part of it (that facing the fish tank) I can clean with vinegar. But can I clean a top part that facing light with leans cleaning substance that I clean my glasses with (the ones optical usually sells) ?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I would use vinegar for the whole thing.

I made a spray bottle mixed with distilled water and vinegar in a dollar store bottle for cleaning the outside of my tanks to. Helps remove hard water deposits and won't add more and is safe for fish


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

pyrrolin said:


> I would use vinegar for the whole thing.
> 
> I made a spray bottle mixed with distilled water and vinegar in a dollar store bottle for cleaning the outside of my tanks to. Helps remove hard water deposits and won't add more and is safe for fish


What is the ratio of vinegar / water mix ?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I think I did something like 1 part vinegar to 2 parts distilled water, or maybe 1/4 vinegar. If you have lots of hard water stains on your tanks, I'd go higher vinegar.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If the hard water stains are bad, use full strength vinegar, and rinse with water. It will work faster and better than diluted vinegar will on built up hard water residues. Also, one of those scrubbies that are safe for non stick pans is useful, and won't scratch the glass.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Paper towels soaked with full strength vinegar and let it soak for a few hours just keep them wet and they will clean up all the hard build up. You may need 2-3 treatments to get all the build up off. If you want to reuse the vinegar you soaked up the stuff with then rinse it out and let the water sit for an hour or so, so any particles settle. Pour into another jar leaving the settled items behind and use that for cleaning windows.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you find you have a big buildup of hard water deposits, and you don't mind spending a bit more, try CLR. Cantire has it, so do many other stores. It is stronger than vinegar, so it works much faster, and it's safe too. Works very well, and saves quite a bit of time.

You can also reuse it, until it no longer bubbles up when you put in on the hard water stain. I put used CLR in a glass jar and use it 'til it's worn out before I toss it.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

pretty sure muriatic acid works well on glass...just don't get it near anything...like anything!

wear gloves, a mask, well ventilated, and don't pour it on concrete or aluminum or you will have a huge problem.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Just make sure it's actually hard water deposits and not that the glass is etched. 

I got a little 2.5 awhile ago, which appeared to have hard water stains.. turned out to be etched right into the glass. Even muriatic acid would not touch that.. short of using polishing compounds to restore the shine, nothing works on etching.

My fave for removing hard water and mineral buildup remains CLR.. and if I don't have that, 10% vinegar I get from the store at Grain Processing in Scarborough, in their small warehouse store.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

OK. Mix of 1/3 vinegar 2/3 water in the 1lt spray bottle works great for what I need. Thanks


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Razor blade and water! I have extremely hard water here and can clean a nasty looking glass top in about a minute like this.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

If the razor blade and water doesnt work, try using an acid like Vinegar, and if the vinegar doesnt work go to plumbing supply store or hardware store and buy Muriatic acid, itll have your glass brand new, but be careful it is a very strong acid. If you cant find the Muriatic acid, CLR is the watered down version of Muriatic Acid


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if you use vinegar and distilled water for all your normal regular cleaning, you won't have to use a razor blade, but if you are behind, a razor blade then the vinegar and water solution will do it most of the time.


----------



## G.Higgins (Feb 13, 2010)

I use vinegar for cleaning everything, glass, to soak pumps, it does a great job of removing calcium and scale, coraline build up etc... Is also great for feeding the good bacteria in your system, so you don't need to worry about it getting in your water.


----------



## dock (Sep 6, 2011)

G.Higgins said:


> I use vinegar for cleaning everything, glass, to soak pumps, it does a great job of removing calcium and scale, coraline build up etc... Is also great for feeding the good bacteria in your system, so you don't need to worry about it getting in your water.


 Do you mean to say hydrogen peroxide instead?
I use vinegar to clean everything but I'd worry about it getting into my tank, it will kill the fish.


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

riggles17 said:


> If the razor blade and water doesnt work, try using an acid like Vinegar, and if the vinegar doesnt work go to plumbing supply store or hardware store and buy Muriatic acid, itll have your glass brand new, but be careful it is a very strong acid. If you cant find the Muriatic acid, CLR is the watered down version of Muriatic Acid


Muriatic acid should be used in a well ventilated area. It will burn your lungs if used inside. Do not inhale the vapours.

I use it in my pool. You. Can get it at Canadian Tire or a pool supply place.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

To avoid harming fish, clean the lid in the bathroom (the tub is best) with the window open and fan on, or outside. Then rinse it a lot before putting it back on the tank.

Muriatic acid = hydrochloric acid. It's *very* strong and as a byproduct of its reaction with alkaline substances like hard water build-up, it produces chlorine gas, which is quite toxic. Actually, chlorine is a very nasty substance in general, and highly polluting.

CLR is mostly a mix of lactic acid and gluconic acid. It's not as strong as muriatic acid, but it's a lot less toxic.

The "greenest" way to clean a tank is with vinegar (acetic acid) -- the byproducts of the reactions it undergoes are nicely biodegradeable.


----------

